# Computer foils yeilding green HCL soln.



## Chipr62 (Dec 14, 2007)

I have a lot of the foils I striped from various boards. I understand that there is a lot of copper in these. Especially evident by the green color of my HCL acid solution after soaking these foils for a while.

Now the question is will I be able to precipitate the gold out of the solution with SMB and if so how much should I use? Or is there is a better way of removing the gold from the copper foils leaving the gold?  frustrated!!


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 14, 2007)

Go to Steves website :arrow: http://www.goldrecovery.us/
Click i agree.
Then look under AP video. :wink:


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 14, 2007)

Then look under Gold videos and select dissolving finger foils.
This is you 2nd step.


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 14, 2007)

Then look under gold videos and watch :arrow: Using Sodium Metabisulfite


----------



## Chipr62 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for getting back to me so quick. I will try the AP on what I have but let me clarify something first and if you think AP will definitly work I will try. I have been scraping the foil from the computer boards with a razor ( yeah I probably do have too much time ) I am a disabled vet and cannot work so i picked this up to burn away the time and make a little money in the mean time.

I dissolved these in the acid and bleach in an effort to make the AUCL3 auric chloride not knowing at the time about the copper. So my original question was how do I or can I precipitate the gold using SMB from the solution or did I waste these foils.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 15, 2007)

I'll leave it for the guys that have experience working with the alternate methods to advise you as to recovery, but one thing you need to know. It's almost impossible to lose your gold as long as you don't discard solutions or filters. If the gold is not dissolved, it often will be found in the filter, but when it is in solution and won't precipitate by accepted methods, you can use base metals to recover the values from acid solutions. All you have to do is place some aluminum, zinc, or even scrap steel in a container, along with the solution, and all the metallic substances of value, plus copper, will be precipitated. It's a mess, but you still have it to recover the values. Don't discard any solution without first testing with stannous chloride for values. 

Good luck with your venture. It's a great way to kill time, and rewarding as you get more proficient. 

Harold


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 15, 2007)

Chipper,

The gold can be precipitated from the dirty green solution using SMB.This gold powder will require a second dissolving in HCl-Cl and precipitation with SMB to reach a decent purity.

In the future you should treat your shaved foils with HCl and Hydrogen Peroxide first to remove the copper before going straight to the HCl-Cl. You'll notice your gold solutions will be golden yellow instead of dark green.

As an important side note you should process at least a pound of finger boards to be sure you have enough gold to warrant the time required to process. The time required for the process is the same regardless of the amount of foils you process (give or take), so you should always make the most of each reaction.

Steve


----------



## Chipr62 (Dec 16, 2007)

Steve,
Thanks for the info I will definitely follow your advise to the letter. Thanks also for the DVD's you sold me. They are invaluble though I only can watch them on my computer b/c my DVD player for some crazy reason can not recognize the formats. 

I will let you know what happens on this forum so if some one else screws up like I have the will know what to do.

Thanks again to everyone for their input. This is a great forum.


----------

